# Installation of 4% Formalin Treatment for Radiation Proctitis



## ddfmee (Mar 22, 2013)

Would anyone be able to assist with the CPT code for the "Instillation of 4% Formalin treatment of Radiation Proctitis"?    The physician has patient in the OR under general anethesia for anal digital dilation and instillation of a formalin soaked Ray-Tec placed in the anal canal for 4 minutes.  Is the Unlisted Code the best to use???  Thank you.


----------

